# Are my Taylormade r7 TP Irons counterfeits?



## Olivavu (Aug 13, 2012)

Do you guys think these are authentic?

I ask because I noticed the shaft doesn't have graphite weave visible and I got them on ebay.

I spoke to the seller and he said that his wife got them for him brand new from golfonline. But I don't know him at all and he could be lying, of course. 

I was just hoping someone here would know...


----------



## 1GG_Grumps (Aug 13, 2012)

Can't help you on this but you must be the unluckiest guy in the world if this is your second instance of fakes.  

You may have to rethink your method of purchasing if you've got your fingers burned twice now.  I've only ever bought a club off the likes of ebay once but that was from a pro shop's online store.  I believe there's a whole section on ebay about fakes and what to avoid but I guess this is by no means foolproof.


----------



## Olivavu (Aug 13, 2012)

I would feel very unlucky if they are fakes! I am just concerned that they may not be authentic as the shafts do not have the graphite weave that seems to be on other r7 clubs...


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 13, 2012)

There should be a Serial Number on the clubs - used to be on the 5-iron -  that can be verified with Taylor Made. Doesn't guarantee authenticity, but more likely to be fine if it's a valid one.

Comparing with other R7 TP irons would also be a good method.


----------



## Olivavu (Aug 13, 2012)

There is a code on the 7 iron. All have TP85 etched on the hosel, while the 7 iron has a code on it.

I have registered it with Taylormade, but haven't been able to call to verify with them their office closes at 17:30.


----------



## Olivavu (Aug 13, 2012)

These are not the exact same shafts, but they are similar and have the weave:


----------



## Alex1975 (Aug 13, 2012)

Good fakes if they are...


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Aug 13, 2012)

Yeah they do look very good to me but I'm no expert.


----------



## Olivavu (Aug 13, 2012)

As far as I can find out, the shafts for r7 tp irons should be REAX tp 115 - not 85.

The guy I got them from is responding and being helpful, so I don't think he would know if they are fake or not.

It just annoys me that I could have an expensive set of fake clubs. I emailed golf bidder to see if they could help. But didn't get much of a response. 

Just waiting to see what I get back from Taylormade with regards to the Id number.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 13, 2012)

Two purchases and two fakes. What does that say. It is the one reason I'd never buy off e-bay as it is a lottery and the time and hassle involved in sorting out problems negates any bargain in price. I'd rather give my pro a few quid extra for a 2nd hand set, and the chance to try before I buy. There again if I was in the market I'd be looking new anyway


----------



## Olivavu (Aug 13, 2012)

They play ok, and I didn't have any suspicions that they were fake until it turned out to r7 Superquad I got from American Golf turned out to be a counterfeit.

The guy I got them from is getting in touch with the place he got them.


----------



## Olivavu (Aug 13, 2012)

http://www.taylormadegolfpreowned.com/custom/shafts.aspx

Looking at this, it doesn't look as though the TP85 shafts have the weave.

Confused!!


----------



## One Planer (Aug 13, 2012)

I have a set of the regular R7 irons.

Compare the heads to these and see what you think.



















If you want any more info, drop me a PM :thup:


----------



## Olivavu (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks mate. That is helpful.

I received a message from my contact at Taylormade last night. He said he will look into it today for me.


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 14, 2012)

Not really sure what "weave you speak of", if you mean the carbon fibre effect paint job then that's all it is. All graphite shafts that I have encountered are smooth and the ply weave is so fine (hence called micro-ply) that you can hardly (if at all) see it. 
What you describe seems nothing more than a decorative paint finish that not all may have depending on the year of the model. 
Looking at the TM website some of the Re-Ax shafts have this paint finish and some don't.


----------



## Olivavu (Aug 14, 2012)

No, it is not painted on, it is under the shaft surface as seen here:




My clubs just have a matt black finish and no visible weave.


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 14, 2012)

Olivavu said:



			No, it is not painted on, it is under the shaft surface as seen here:

View attachment 2358


My clubs just have a matt black finish and no visible weave.
		
Click to expand...


That's still just a finish, either a paint finish or a vinyl shrink wrap made to look like carbon fibre. Shafts aren't made from woven carbon fibre well not TM stick Re-Ax ones. If you ran your hand over that "weave" it would still be smooth.


----------



## Olivavu (Aug 14, 2012)

The weave is under the surface of the club on every genuine Taylormade REAX shaft I can find. There is just a matt black finish on the ones I have. Look at the pictures and you will see what I mean. And also see the Golfbidder guide to fake clubs - they say that the fakes either have a zig zag line painted on or just a black finish - ie no carbon weave visible under the surface of the shaft. It is clearly not painted on - as I can see when looking at the shaft of my r7 Superquad. It is carbon weave within the shaft, visible through a clear surface.

And I have had an email back from Taylormade - the code on the club cannot be found on their systems. Not definite that it is fake, but a good indication. He asked me to send on photos of the clubs, so I have. Just keeping my fingers crossed, but not hopeful.


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 14, 2012)

I have a TM Superfast burner that had a stock Re-Ax shaft, just checked it and it has no weave. It has a finish that is made to look like carbon fibre. NO STOCK SHAFTS ARE MADE FROM CARBON FIBRE WOVEN THAT THICKLY. 
The fact TM cannot find a number on their system means squat in reality, if you are that convinced, take them to a pro to be assessed, maybe he can tell you about the "weave".


----------



## Olivavu (Aug 14, 2012)

Look at the photos. You can clearly see it under the surface of the shaft.


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 14, 2012)

Olivavu said:



			Look at the photos. You can clearly see it under the surface of the shaft.
		
Click to expand...

Ok, lets assume you are right. Look at the picture. You see where the light from the flash reflects in a straight line, horizontally, across the shaft? Now, if that was carbon fibre woven together in herringbone, it would reflect the light in different directions. Try it on a piece of CF and see what happens. What I can see in that picture is a finish MADE TO LOOK LIKE CARBON FIBRE WEAVE. Which is either a pain or vinyl wrap finish (usually paint print finished in the factory).


----------



## Olivavu (Aug 14, 2012)

Honestly, these look genuine to me.

Head are shaft look real but I can only be 100% sure when I see one in the flesh.
		
Click to expand...

That is the response to the photos I attached to the first post in this thread.

Sounds good to me!


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 14, 2012)

Visible carbon weave is used on bike frames, bike front forks, golf shafts, car interior dash trim, all sorts. It's a decorative finish, that is laquered over to make it look part of the actual material. I have some stickers with this weave on in a drawer at home. You can stick them on anything, and make it look all carbonfibre'y. It is not a functional part of the equipment. Weave that wide would be useless.


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 14, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			Visible carbon weave is used on bike frames, bike front forks, golf shafts, car interior dash trim, all sorts. It's a decorative finish, that is laquered over to make it look part of the actual material. I have some stickers with this weave on in a drawer at home. You can stick them on anything, and make it look all carbonfibre'y. It is not a functional part of the equipment. Weave that wide would be useless.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you ^^^


----------



## Alex1975 (Aug 14, 2012)

Its not relevent if its a finish or an actual weave in this case, the OP just wants to know if his are real or not, if they put an effect/weave on the real ones for that set of clubs or not.

but.... to be a nob.... My driver shaft has a very obvious weave in it, Graphite Design used a clear final coat rather than most often used a colour/black finish to show off how nicely they lay there fiber cloth, I think its just a resin top coat.


----------



## Alex1975 (Aug 14, 2012)

Alex1975 said:



			Its not relevent if its a finish or an actual weave in this case, the OP just wants to know if his are real or not, if they put an effect/weave on the real ones for that set of clubs or not.

but.... to be a nob.... My driver shaft has a very obvious weave in it, Graphite Design used a clear final coat rather than most often used a colour/black finish to show off how nicely they lay there fiber cloth, I think its just a resin top coat.
		
Click to expand...






Click to enlarge the sexyness!


----------



## Olivavu (Aug 14, 2012)

It is clearly visible UNDER the surface of the club on my r7 Superquad.

I am not claiming that it has a specific purpose, but it is clearly there - as shown in the photos I have posted and on the Golfbidder guide to counterfeit clubs.

I have said that I am not sure if this aesthetic is on the TP85 REAX shaft, but it is clearly visible on other shafts. 

But it is not painted on the surface of the club. That I can assure you of.


----------



## Alex1975 (Aug 14, 2012)

Olivavu said:



			It is clearly visible UNDER the surface of the club on my r7 Superquad.

I am not claiming that it has a specific purpose, but it is clearly there - as shown in the photos I have posted and on the Golfbidder guide to counterfeit clubs.

I have said that I am not sure if this aesthetic is on the TP85 REAX shaft, but it is clearly visible on other shafts. 

But it is not painted on the surface of the club. That I can assure you of.
		
Click to expand...


Ye but what the guys are saying it is may be layed in as a graphic then coated with a clear resin to make it deeper. I have a feeling they may be right but as I have stated, it really does not matter if it is asthetic or actual weave, all that matter is, should it be there or not on the model you are trying to authenticate....


----------



## SimonS (Aug 14, 2012)

Ignoring the shaft,  how accurate are the colours in the picture of the head in the first post? 

Comparing that picture with those for sale on the Golfbidder website the yellow edgeing seems to be the wrong shade and the red P in the TP logo seems too dull also.  It may be the angle of the camera but I'm also not sure that the perimeter of the casting is the same shape.


----------



## Olivavu (Aug 14, 2012)

Exactly.

I am not debating it's purpose or how it is incorporated, I am just saying that it is there on other REAX shafts.


----------



## Olivavu (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## Olivavu (Aug 14, 2012)

There are some other used r7 tp irons, including mine, and the original photo from Taylormade.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 14, 2012)

What normally differentiates fakes is the fonts used for the type on the head is never quite right. You need to compare photos of the real thing with yours, looking at the shapes of the letters and logos. Paint fill is often another give away as above.


----------



## Alex1975 (Aug 14, 2012)

If they are fake they are good as I said before.... Fonts look right to me... the yellow does not look quite the same but that could be age.


----------



## SimonS (Aug 14, 2012)

If we assume (safely I think) that the 5th of those pictures is genuine since it comes from Taylormade then one could argue that picture 3 is the only other genuine club due to the way the TP badge is aligned in the cavity (straight in relation to the black backing).  I think however that there must be variations in the layout according to the iron number.

Now I'm confused!


----------



## Olivavu (Aug 14, 2012)

I have looked at loads of photos of different r7 tp irons and had the same thoughts and concerns!

I think the best I can go on is that my friend at Taylormade (in Basingstoke), says he thinks they are real. Next time I am down that way to see the in-laws, I shall pop in and see him and take the clubs with me so he can have a proper close-up look.

I really appreciate all the help and advice from people here though. 

Comparing the photos I posted brings up all kinds of different concerns and thoughts though!


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 14, 2012)

Alex1975 said:



			Ye but what the guys are saying it is may be layed in as a graphic then coated with a clear resin to make it deeper. I have a feeling they may be right but as I have stated, it really does not matter if it is asthetic or actual weave, all that matter is, should it be there or not on the model you are trying to authenticate....
		
Click to expand...

Point I made Alex was that this "decorative effect" as that's all it is, is used on some but not all models dependant on age or the model. For example, the Re-Ax 65 on a 2008 model has yellow writing but on the 2010 it's red. Doesn't make it counterfeit is what I'm saying.

PS: Lovely Graphite Design shaft BTW.


----------



## BeachGolfer (Aug 14, 2012)

Non-visible weaves: REAX shafts 
Visible weaves: Rombax REAX shafts, Wayne Rooney


----------



## Olivavu (Aug 14, 2012)

That is useful and interesting.

My r7 Superquad has it. Does that have a Rombax?


----------



## BeachGolfer (Aug 14, 2012)

Does its say Rombax Technology on it?


----------



## Olivavu (Aug 14, 2012)

Nope, not on the driver or irons.


----------



## Olivavu (Aug 14, 2012)

The r7 SuperQuad has the 65-gram TaylorMade RE*AX shaft by Fujikura.


----------



## Olivavu (Aug 14, 2012)

I will have another look when I get home from work.

Where would it say Rombax?


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 14, 2012)

i have two r7's. the superquad has the weave but the normal draw one does not. will check to see if the shafts say rombax or not.


----------



## Olivavu (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks mate.


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 14, 2012)

these are drivers though. i have the one without the weive in the garage and the other is at the club.


----------



## Olivavu (Aug 14, 2012)

Ok mate. Thanks.

Given that my friend at Taylormade thinks they are real, I am optimistic!


----------



## BeachGolfer (Aug 14, 2012)

Olivavu said:



			I will have another look when I get home from work.

Where would it say Rombax?
		
Click to expand...

Here, 2nd pic
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/One-TaylorMa...lf_Clubmaking_Products_US&hash=item337ab6a466


----------



## Olivavu (Aug 14, 2012)

BeachGolfer said:



			Here, 2nd pic
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/One-TaylorMa...lf_Clubmaking_Products_US&hash=item337ab6a466

Click to expand...

No mate, my driver does not have that on the shaft. Must be a standard REAX shaft...but it does have the graphite weave feature.


----------



## Olivavu (Aug 14, 2012)

My driver has one like the shaft on the right here:







The weave doesn't go all the way down the shaft.


----------



## duncan mackie (Aug 14, 2012)

Olivavu said:



			Exactly.

I am not debating it's purpose or how it is incorporated, I am just saying that it is there on other REAX shafts.
		
Click to expand...

and others on this thread, and your previous one, have explained that it's not there on all REAX shafts - for example this R7 shaft


----------



## Olivavu (Aug 14, 2012)

That was the point of coming here to discuss it - to share the knowledge of other golfers.

And I appreciate all the help.


----------



## Olivavu (Aug 14, 2012)

duncan mackie said:



View attachment 2365

Click to expand...

And this one looks like the ones I have.


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 14, 2012)

Olivavu said:



			That was the point of coming here to discuss it - to share the knowledge of other golfers.

And I appreciate all the help.
		
Click to expand...

Yes but when we share the knowledge there is no point in ignoring it. Many have said that the "weave" is not actually woven carbon fibre and just a finish. It has been pointed out that features or finishes change between the same model year on year (i.e Re-Ax 2008 shafts yellow writing, Re-Ax 2010 shafts red writing) so it's not simply a case of "mine doesn't have this feature - it must be a fake". 
If you still remain unconvinced despite advice then surely you should be contacting the seller or raising a dispute with ebay for selling counterfeit goods.


----------



## Olivavu (Aug 14, 2012)

I was pointing out that the weave is under the surface of the club, not on it. It isn't painted or stuck on. That's all. I never said it is actual carbon fibre that has a purpose. I just wasn't sure as my fake r7 Superquad had the weave painted on!

I have also reported back all the evidence supporting and defending the club as a counterfeit.

I have said that I have spoken with the seller throughout to ascertain where the clubs came from and his experience of both the clubs and the sellers. He told me first of all that the clubs came from Golfonline and then that changed to ESC's ebay shop. Which isn't exactly reassuring.

I have also been in touch with a mate that works for Taylormade in Basingstoke - who cannot find the code on their database, but thinks they look legit on the photos. I will let him see them for himself first hand in due course.


----------



## 6inchcup (Aug 14, 2012)

just flog them and buy another set from a shop,how many times do we see people thinking they are getting a good deal only to waste their money,the simple way of not getting done is buying from a reputable shop and not of the internet unless they are reputable not some bloke you have never met,give your hard earned to your local pro.


----------



## Olivavu (Aug 14, 2012)

It is simple enough to say that.

These clubs cost Â£175. The modern equivalent cost Â£400+.


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 14, 2012)

6inchcup said:



*just flog them *and buy another set from a shop,how many times do we see people thinking they are getting a good deal only to waste their money,the simple way of not getting done is buying from a reputable shop and not of the internet unless they are reputable not some bloke you have never met,give your hard earned to your local pro.
		
Click to expand...

Rather unethical (and possibly illegal) if you believe they may be fake.



Olivavu said:



			Nope, not on the driver or irons.
		
Click to expand...

There's not going to be any Re-AX or Rombax wording on the shafts if they are steel!


----------



## Olivavu (Aug 14, 2012)

They aren't steel. They are graphite.


----------

